# Steelhead Flies



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Was wondering what type of flies to purchase for steelhead, i just picked up a rod and reel and I need to start buying some flies. I have heard a lot about wooly buggers, sucker spawn, egg sucking leeches just not sure where to start. Any place local that has a good selection of flies? Any help would be great, Thanks, Chad


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Stop in at the Rodmakers Shop (82 & Prospect) and talk with Rich or Frank. 
They can set you up with a good basic assortment for steelhead. IMO nymphs will work most of the time.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

oregon cheese glo yarn egg on size 12 scud hooks and also some size 10 scud hooks sucker spawns or crystal meths in pearl white, or pink, orange, or chartreuse. make the glo eggs in those colors also and a few others like peach with a orange dot works too. use some size 10 stoneflies cause they like those and so do the sucker fish.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

wooly buggers are good fall to spring also. for spring time clouser minnows work well for me..


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

A good starting aray of flies are

Wooly Buggers
Sculpins
glo egg
sucker spawn
prince nymph
stone fly nymph

Get them in a few different sizes and color for different water conditions


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice on the flies, picked up about 30 bucks worth of them today at the rodmakers shop. Does anyone know where i might be able to stock up on flies for cheap? I think i got like 14 flies today for $30 which i guess isnt too bad but id like to have some more stuff for the season. are the kits you see in cabelas and bass pro a good option or is it best to buy stuff around our area?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Beware of some stores flys like Dicks Sporting Goods keystone flys and some of the Gander Mountain flys beacuse I have used them both and they have a tendency to break off into the fish..If you can try to get some flys from a fly shop. but for the most part the cheaper flys from big retailers in my opinion seem to break...I think its because they use hooks that aren't the best qaulity...


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.erieoutfitters.com/

Dont know what he charges for flies, but he ties them himself and will not sell you junk. He will give you solid advice too.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

clousers also work and buggers too I forgot to mention


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

big y fly company.com


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone, the big y fly website is awesome! Its way cheaper than buying them at the store, now all i have to figure out is how many I want to buy, Thanks! Chad


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

bigyfly unless u tie your own


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I usually use wolly buggers. various sizes and colors. nymphs also work fine. 

these people are pretty decent with flies. 
www.hillsdiscountflies.com/


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

chagrin river outfitters in chagrin falls, its basically the only place i go for steelhead flies, leaders, tippet, etc. 
they have a website too, and some great advice. flies have been consistently productive, and the prices are reasonable. HUGE selection as well...

chagrinriveroutfitters.com


----------

